# New to Cheftalk? (Look even if you're an old pro)



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Check out the following link:

http://uploads.ungrounded.net/188000/188612_Posting.swf


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Delightful! Takes me back to those hygiene films in junior high in the '60s. Solid advice, if a little raw on the edges.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

LoL omg, I havn't scene that in ages!


----------



## the greeze (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the advice! I'll keep that lil' tutorial in mind as journey through the forums. Newly registered but I've been lurking around here for awhile. Hopefully I have some good things to offer these forums as well as everyone else has that I've read! 





By the way....I think little billy needs a kick to his chops! He just has that look on face.....BEGGING for it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Hmmm! I'm just getting a blank page  Does it take a while to load or what?

Jock


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Same here.


----------

